# Fall Bear hunt



## SwedishCowboy (Sep 25, 2017)

I've only got a couple points for bear this year and it looks like the only hunts I might actually draw on are the fall spot and stalk for La Sal or San Juan. Are these hunts worth it or should I keep saving my points? 

Thanks!


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

I’ve done the San Juan spot and stalk twice the first year I saw 7 bears just could get a shot then I had the tag last year and didn’t see a single bear, there was a hard freeze down there last year and it destroyed all the acorns so sign of Bear was few and far between. It’s a good unit with a lot of Bear last year was just a weird year


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Just look at the harvest data on both units. You'll find that the success rate is quite low.

I hunted spot and stalk on LaSal three years ago. I know the unit quite well, where to find bears, etc... And my harvest came down to straight up luck. I was one of the five people out of 50 that were successful. 

2017 harvest numbers aren't available, but 2016 numbers are.. In 2016, about 24% of tags were filled on LaSal while only 4% on San Juan. In 2015, LaSal was 10% successful and San Juan was 2% successful. 

So there was an upswing on LaSal but don't know about last year. San Juan sounds like a tougher hunt.. I would save my points personally! But, it is fun to have a spike tag in your pocket while hunting bear too!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Depending on the unit your wanting to draw, and the season date, It's going to take about 10 pts. minimum to draw a decent tag.


----------

